# New 1099 Requirements for 2012



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

So in order for me to be legal, I gotta send my supplier a 1099 by Jan. 31. In order to do that, I need the supplier's TIN. When are they required to give that to me? By Jan. 1? 15th? Whenever I ask for it?


----------

